# Still missing my J-Bear this Holiday Season



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I know I am not the only person who can't help but to reflect on the loss of our loved one's at Holiday Time. This year it is tough to get through the Holiday without my boy Jarrett. I miss him so much so I thought I would go through some of his pictures to reflect back on his life.









Check out his Journey:

http://www.slide.com/r/5FaDBk6G0D8fiIdu42NQf6kODkR1ngPb?previous_view=lt_embedded_url

I hope this works...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a very handsome boy! Love the video, nicely done.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful slideshow and such a beautiful dog....I could see that he was ever so loved. 
I'm sorry for your loss. 
Rosa


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you Tazz & Shiloh's mom. Yes, he was very much loved, though he was a pain in the butt sometimes ) But I would give anything to have that pain in my butt again ) Its the loud and obnoxious ones that leave the biggest holes because they took so much time to keep happy. 

Hug your fur kids tonight, you never know what tomorrow will bring.
Tina


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Tina;

I lost my wonderful Seiko, gsdx, over 4 years ago and I still miss her - think I hear or or see her out of the corner of my eye. 

Sophie was lost less than a week ago and very unexpectably from heart failure. 

I grieve for both my dogs. My grief for Sophie's loss is new and sharper, but sad thoughts of Seiko can still slam me at odd times.

Fortunately, we both have very good memories of the good things (and sometimes goofy things) our dogs do. The good they brought into our lives (almost) makes these times more bearable.

My heart is with everyone experiencing a new loss or remembering the earlier loss of a loved companion animal.

Hang on to good memoires, everyone. And as Tina said, hug your dogs tonight.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Tina, I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our gsd Royal a year ago in Oct. She was 13 years old. I knew the time was coming near but its hard to let go. After she passed my husband had to go to work, he was so upset he got in a car accident. Someone hit him from behind. He is okay thankfully. We still miss her.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss, he was one gorgeous boy.


----------

